# 10 year old seems to have inherited my IBS



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe I have read and it is my understanding that IBS can be hereditary. This does seem to be the case as my ten year old already displays most of the symptoms that my IBS began with. Her attacks are very similar to mine. Starts off with bad cramping, but she can't go, sometimes for an hour or more. Then she goes and the first round is normal. Cramping continues and then the stools get progressively looser until it's diarrhea. It breaks my heart every time I have to watch her suffer through an attack. Luckily, she only seems to get hit about once every 2 months or so, but it is always at the worst times. It happened to her at Six Flags and she was so sad. She asked me "Why does it always have to happen when your having fun?" All I could do was sympathize and tell her I knew exactly how she felt. I also told her she would have to cut Jalepeno peppers from her diet permanently. I suspect they were the culprit, as she had a few on her taco, and that is an absolute NO-NO for me. Any one else have a child this little with IBS symptoms? Suspect hereditary? And really what can you do? She 's so young that I don't want to put her through the testing, etc. unless it starts happening more often. Plus where I live the nearest gastro for peds is in the City of Chicago, and no doubt very expensive. Any advice, thoughts, or suggestions are always appreciated!


----------

